# Bat Furries



## Okye (Jan 4, 2018)

A place for us bats to meet together. There are too few of us and impossible to find.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jan 5, 2018)

Thank you lad. I for some reason couldn't find this Fursona section of the forum!
*coughs into hand*

This is a place for us of a more batty nature to come and take a bit of a tally count from the rafters! Feel free to stop by and hang out, or down as it would be!





Heres my fursona. I've taken a suggestion and making it a lore now at this point that's hes the head librarian of an massive library coated with obscurity. May start making that into a web comic.


----------



## Okye (Jan 5, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Thank you lad. I for some reason couldn't find this Fursona section of the forum!
> *coughs into hand*
> 
> This is a place for us of a more batty nature to come and take a bit of a tally count from the rafters! Feel free to stop by and hang out, or down as it would be!
> ...


 a web comic sounds interesting!!


----------



## GenkeiZwei (Jan 5, 2018)

A group of Bats is sometimes called a colony and sometimes a camp. Every bat is welcome to this colony 

Im still working on Tenso, my bat, but once I am done I will properly introduce him to everyone here, so we can _hang out._


----------



## Pipistrele (Jan 5, 2018)

OI, MATE! DID YOU CALL SOME BATTOS?!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jan 5, 2018)

Now the party is starting!


----------



## Okye (Jan 5, 2018)

buttermilkdragon.deviantart.com: Okye Badge 2
Don't have a fully body sketch finished yet but soon I will!


----------



## Okye (Jan 5, 2018)

You know you're a bat when you're up after 12am


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jan 5, 2018)

Empress Perjury said:


> Bats are awesome! I have a bat hybrid character, but not a full bat. I wanted a shark character and a bat character, so I just made a hybrid and then combined that with my favorite species, the kirin.


Got any pictures of this, you have my intrigue.


----------



## Pipistrele (Jan 5, 2018)

Itsame, smugface killah


----------



## GenkeiZwei (Jan 5, 2018)

Pipistrele said:


> Itsame, smugface killah



What a lovely artstyle, what a lovely character!


----------



## Pipistrele (Jan 5, 2018)

GenkeiZwei said:


> What a lovely artstyle, what a lovely character!


Hey, thanksalot! She's not as smug, really (she's quite a friendly folk), she just has a permanently semi-dull expression due to chronic lack of sleep .u.


----------



## Yantiskra (Jan 5, 2018)

Can I join? I have a black bat OC ^^  
www.furaffinity.net: Ryna's reference by Yantiskra


----------



## Pipistrele (Jan 5, 2018)

Yantiskra said:


> Can I join? I have a black bat OC ^^
> www.furaffinity.net: Ryna's reference by Yantiskra


Присоединяйся, друже, скушай пироже


----------



## GenkeiZwei (Jan 5, 2018)

Pipistrele said:


> Hey, thanksalot! She's not as smug, really (she's quite a friendly folk), she just has a permanently semi-dull expression due to chronic lack of sleep .u.



Cronic lack of sleep is a common trait for us bats.


----------



## GenkeiZwei (Jan 5, 2018)

Yantiskra said:


> Can I join? I have a black bat OC ^^
> www.furaffinity.net: Ryna's reference by Yantiskra



Every bat is welcome in this camp. She looks quite elegant.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jan 6, 2018)

Empress Perjury said:


> Indeed. I rarely use her, sadly. I need to come up with a better background and personality for her.


Well she has to be one of the most badass females i've seen in awhile. I think my character would be equal parts aroused and scared shitless.


----------



## GenkeiZwei (Jan 6, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Well she has to be one of the most badass females i've seen in awhile. I think my character would be equal parts aroused and scared shitless.


I vote her as our queen


Empress Perjury said:


> Indeed. I rarely use her, sadly. I need to come up with a better background and personality for her.



I vote for her as our queen. That sona is just to good not to use


----------



## Okye (Jan 6, 2018)

GenkeiZwei said:


> I vote her as our queen
> 
> 
> I vote for her as our queen. That sona is just to good not to use


My fursona can be the castle jester. A total goof always embarrassing himself for entertaining  others.


----------



## Ginza (Jan 6, 2018)

bats are cute, I used to have a bat character or two. They're pretty cool


----------



## GenkeiZwei (Jan 6, 2018)

Okye said:


> My fursona can be the castle jester. A total goof always embarrassing himself for entertaining  others.



I think your fursona looks cute, perhaps more of a "trying to do normal things but having a hard time with it" cute and goofy, but that is just me.


----------



## dogryme6 (Jan 6, 2018)

Bats are cute. While I do have two characters myself, I haven't really drawn them very much...


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jan 8, 2018)

Empress Perjury said:


> Why thank you. She’d be happy to be your queen
> 
> 
> Thanks! I see your sona has the famous fear boner.


Well can you blame him? Considering his life style choices a woman who could easily dismember him is a bit of excitement. LONG LIVE THE QUEEN!


----------



## GenkeiZwei (Jan 9, 2018)

Hello fellow bats, Tenso finally has his own character bio so if you would like to get to know him, you can find his bio here: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/tenso-koumori-my-bat-fursone.1642947/


----------



## Nexiaat (Jan 15, 2018)

Still haven't made my Bat OC yet, but I'm hoping to soon.


----------



## Okye (Jan 19, 2018)

Anyone interested in super simple fursona headshots? I can do bats pretty well. This is the link for more info, aminoapps.com: Headshot Commissions | Furry Amino

How have y'all been?


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 25, 2018)

BAT COLONY!!!

What's up, my darling umbrella puppies?!


----------



## GenkeiZwei (Jan 25, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> BAT COLONY!!!
> 
> What's up, my darling umbrella puppies?!



Nothing much, just hanging around


----------



## Albino Axolotl (Mar 21, 2018)

the-albino-axolotl.deviantart.com: Count Mordredca VII (colored)

No other official art of him other than the b/w version unfortunately.

Here is a brief bio from the top of my head.
Long ago, Count Mordredca VII was a nortousis ruler descended  from a long line of vampire bats ever since Rome's fall. He is the only bat of his lineage to be an actual "Vampire" after a curse he got bestowed upon by a gypsy witch.
After a super long time of oversleeping for 450 years, he has awoken to an unfamiliar land. His opulently gothic castle has became a museum and plagued with noisy tourists. He had a great legal battle over his palace, but he has lost and got kicked out of his own domain for thinking that he is insane for claiming of to be the Count of this castle.

Mordredca VII still resides in Romania to this very day as the lead singer and hurdy gurdy player for the symphonic/goth metal band, Symphony of the Night. They still think that him being a vampire is just a stage persona and publicity stunt of his like all the other members of the band.


----------



## Nirvanaz (Mar 21, 2018)

I have a bat OC but my fursona is a fennce fox. Can i still join?


----------



## BubblesTheBabyBat (Oct 1, 2019)

*squeaks shyly and waves a wing*
Hewwo!
I is bubbles and I too isha a bat
I'm so happy to be part of a colony
I'm a baby bato so guidance would be welcomed pwees


----------

